# Glass title backsplash



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You are risking a lot.

IMO, your only options are to:

A) increase the price significantly to cover the risk. 
B) have the homeowner get a tile guy to cut the hole. 

I go with B. I leave a template of the exact size and shape hole that I need so there is no question.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Don't be an idiot: farm it out.

Add a percentage.

Done.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

Pick up an air switch kit and cut it into the counter top or sink. That or just put a switch under the sink. I wouldn’t touch the back splash.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah I told them I really don’t want to do it and I don’t want to surface mount a box either! I am going to pass on it Hack, I just hate being stumped at my age!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

Like this one:

https://www.amazon.ca/Disposal-Insi...65&keywords=garbage+disposal+air+switch&psc=1


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Dark one I like that idea that might be the ticket


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RGH said:


> Yeah I told them I really don’t want to do it and I don’t want to surface mount a box either! I am going to pass on it Hack, I just hate being stumped at my age!


I wouldn’t pass on it, just tell them to get a pro to cut the hole.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks guys I think I’ll quote it out both ways 
Air switch ( like that)
Tile guy cuts hole. ( if he,ll do it too)


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Get one of the disposals that have the switch built in to them. Forget the brand, but you put the cover on the drain and it comes on.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Air switch or a wireless switch stuck on the tile with double sided tape, master switch located under the sink.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Unless the counter is basic formica laminate, I wouldn't want to drill it for an air switch myself either. 

I used to do things like that, trying to impress the customer. But it only takes breaking one bathroom tile trying to change a 1-gang to a 2-gang box, costing me $500 to fix, to make me realize that it's not worth it. 

I used to try to be the guy who could get anything done. I didn't like that so much. Now I am the professional who knows how to delegate, and not only does that decrease my risk, but it seems like the customers respect that more than a jack of all trades.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Ceramic or porcelain- no problem. Glass? Yeah, I think I'd be getting a tile guy to chop the hole if you absolutely insist on a wall switch. If they just had it done- probably their tile guy; the guy who did it in the first place. The pneumatic switch is a fantastic problem solver, so don't rule that out.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Unless the counter is basic formica laminate, I wouldn't want to drill it for an air switch myself either.
> 
> I used to do things like that, trying to impress the customer. But it only takes breaking one bathroom tile trying to change a 1-gang to a 2-gang box, costing me $500 to fix, to make me realize that it's not worth it.
> 
> I used to try to be the guy who could get anything done. I didn't like that so much. Now I am the professional who knows how to delegate, and not only does that decrease my risk, but it seems like the customers respect that more than a jack of all trades.


You might be able to make the hole in the sink beside the faucet for the air switch. Maybe if there's enough wood in the front of the cabinet you could put it there.

I agree, though, that if there is risk, there are diminishing returns. If it aint simple, it's probably not worth it.


----------



## Travvy (Sep 17, 2017)

The air switches are a life saver in a situation like this. If it’s a stainless steel sink then a Milwaukee hole dozer will do it. Just use some 3 in 1 oil while you drill.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Dark Knight said:


> Pick up an air switch kit and cut it into the counter top or sink. That or just put a switch under the sink. I wouldn’t touch the back splash.


Put the switch under the sink or farm it out.



Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

what a bunch of ninnies. glass tile is fun ! just charge x4 or x5 (enough to buy the dremel diamond wheels to start out with, and a decent tile cutter with good diamond blade for glass just in case, and still have x2 profit for the PIA) if they don't provide the hole. make sure replacement parts supplied by others (same glass tiles and exact grout if it is grouted). If you have spare tiles, you can just de grout, pry tiles off wall, install cut tiles and regrout. Of course, this all hinges on the idea that they didn't lie about the kitchen just having been done. 

This would be great exercise for your helper, too ! He can become a kitchen specialist !

(If the kitchen really was just done, I don't know why they couldn't get the guy to come back and do the hole, though)


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> Get one of the disposals that have the switch built in to them. Forget the brand, but you put the cover on the drain and it comes on.



I believe they're called batch feed disposals and can work great in a situation like this.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

wildleg said:


> what a bunch of ninnies. glass tile is fun ! just charge x4 or x5 (enough to buy the dremel diamond wheels to start out with, and a decent tile cutter with good diamond blade for glass just in case, and still have x2 profit for the PIA) if they don't provide the hole. make sure replacement parts supplied by others (same glass tiles and exact grout if it is grouted). If you have spare tiles, you can just de grout, pry tiles off wall, install cut tiles and regrout. Of course, this all hinges on the idea that they didn't lie about the kitchen just having been done.
> 
> This would be great exercise for your helper, too ! He can become a kitchen specialist !
> 
> (If the kitchen really was just done, I don't know why they couldn't get the guy to come back and do the hole, though)


Who the hell wants to mess with all that, plus the cost to customer?

Put the damn thing under the sink and have her bend over a few times and try it verifying it works. [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

trentonmakes said:


> ... have her bend over a few times and try it verifying it works. [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]



Now your talking!




Only if she's hot though :biggrin:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

I really like the air switch, we will contact them tomorrow with pricing. I’ll post some pics of job if they are good with price. They have purchased the unit already so it should be a go. Thanks for all the input. The changes in materials the last decade or so bring their own challenges. Granite, glass, coriander etc, ...none of us is as smart as all of us!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

RGH said:


> he changes in materials the last decade or so bring their own challenges. Granite, glass, coriander etc, ...none of us is as smart as all of us!


Right you are. A decade ago, coriander was still a cooking ingredient. Now, apparently, they make kitchen countertops out of it. :biggrin:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes MD edible too ! I blame Siri lol


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

This is one I did recently. Stainless Steel sink so it turned out really nice.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

They make really nice stack switches. Is there not a light about the sink?


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

I like that airswitch thing.

But I have to ask, if the kitchen was just renovated, did somebody forget something?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Did that switch end up in a prepunched hole for a soap dispenser or did you cut that hole? Tastefully done either way. Have to remember that.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

nrp3 said:


> Did that switch end up in a prepunched hole for a soap dispenser or did you cut that hole? Tastefully done either way. Have to remember that.


I cut the hole. Just with a cup saw in low speed. I’ve thought of using a knockout punch, not sure if that would be better or not.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks good. I’ll keep that idea in mind.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

No word yet on this one. They were luke warm to the air switch and they suggested I take apart the over the sink light switch and use that to switch the unit. I said that was not practical. After further discussion I said call me. The disposal was a total afterthought now it is just a money pit. Hopefully it works out for them this old sparky is going to pass unless they go for the air switch.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

RGH said:


> No word yet on this one. They were luke warm to the air switch and they suggested I take apart the over the sink light switch and use that to switch the unit. I said that was not practical. After further discussion I said call me. The disposal was a total afterthought now it is just a money pit. Hopefully it works out for them this old sparky is going to pass unless they go for the air switch.


Why not just put the switch in the cabinet below sink???

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Why not install an over/under switch where the sink light switch is? They seem receptive to that.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have put in hundreds of air switches in. I have never had one customer not like it.
The granite guys? not so much.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I have put in hundreds of air switches in. I have never had one customer not like it.
> The granite guys? not so much.


Daredevil spade bit.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

zac said:


> Daredevil spade bit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You drilled a hole in granite with a daredevil spade bit?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> You drilled a hole in granite with a daredevil spade bit?


Low torque and went reverse. Darn things are amazing! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

zac said:


> Low torque and went reverse. Darn things are amazing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You have way bigger balls than I do son.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> You have way bigger balls than I do son.


I'm sorry I was just joking. I don't touch the back splash, cabinetry or granite. I also make sure I have moving blankets draped where I'm trimming out. Stuff is expensive! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

lol, funny


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I can admit it. I was taken. I just thought maybe we have harder granite in NE.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> I can admit it. I was taken. I just thought maybe we have harder granite in NE.


Steve, did you notice that it is OK to admit your are wrong sometimes. Didn't even hurt.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> I'm sorry I was just joking. I don't touch the back splash, cabinetry or granite. I also make sure I have moving blankets draped where I'm trimming out. Stuff is expensive!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I knew you were joking because we both know a daredevil spade bit doesn't work on hard things because it has the pilot (screw like) threaded tip. Even aluminum siding is a pain.

For granite or quartz you need to use a conventional spade bit with a pointy sharp tip :biggrin:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I knew you were joking because we both know a daredevil spade bit doesn't work on hard things because it has the pilot (screw like) threaded tip. Even aluminum siding is a pain.
> 
> For granite or quartz you need to use a conventional spade bit with a pointy sharp tip


Not if the pilot is carbide tipped. It's a game changer! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

You guys making fun of me is not funny.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> Not if the pilot is carbide tipped. It's a game changer!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Where did you find a Daredevil with a carbide tipped pilot bit?!?! Have you been holding out on me?? :sad:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok here’s the rub with using the other switch. This couldn’t be in a worse spot directly below the switchbox they want disconnected is the dishwasher underneath that in the basement is the panel the supply lines for the dishwasher and the drain all directly above the panel there’s no way I was gonna start drilling around in there how this even passed originally back in the 70s I have no idea but I’m thinking the dishwasher had to be added later by one of the turd herders .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I would drill into the wall behind the dishwasher and run the cable up to the box. Then run the other end over into the cabinet under the sink.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Not a big fan of the Daredevil bits.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> Not a big fan of the Daredevil bits.


Really? I hated spade bits until I found Daredevils. I used to carry 3 - 4 short ship augers. Now I just have an assortment of Daredevils in with my driver bits. Love those things. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

B-Nabs said:


> sbrn33 said:
> 
> 
> > Not a big fan of the Daredevil bits.
> ...


He’s obviously joking. He also said he doesn’t like Canada so clearly the opposite must be true. 😏


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

That air switch is a neat idea. The one on Amazon is not UL listed from what I can see. Are there other ones out that that have UL listing?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

EJPHI said:


> That air switch is a neat idea. The one on Amazon is not UL listed from what I can see. Are there other ones out that that have UL listing?


yes .


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Put the switch in the front of the cabinet and use an old work. Use a decora switch because it looks better and have the switch and plate be the same color and slightly darker than the cabinet or just use a brown switch and plate if it wood. Have done this numerous times in high end condos and when its finished it looks good. Choosing the right colors and using a decora switch are the keys though


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

wildleg said:


> yes .


Care to share or is it a secret?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

bostonPedro said:


> Put the switch in the front of the cabinet and use an old work. Use a decora switch because it looks better and have the switch and plate be the same color and slightly darker than the cabinet or just use a brown switch and plate if it wood. Have done this numerous times in high end condos and when its finished it looks good. Choosing the right colors and using a decora switch are the keys though


In real life someone would be fired for something like that.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

EJPHI said:


> Care to share or is it a secret?


I googled "UL Listed air switch disposal"

this was 2nd hit, they are in NJ, their number is on the attached page, so if you don't have a white book you can call them and verify the claim
that it is listed. (I am sure there are many that are).

http://www.papernetsolutions.com/CatV3/PDFS/306/Installs/2824-_JACLO___Installation_Instructions.pdf

here's their web page
http://jaclo.com/contact-us


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Will someone please bring me up to speed on wtf is 
a _Glass Title_?...please? 

This has been driving me nuts


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

lighterup said:


> Will someone please bring me up to speed on wtf is
> a _Glass Title_?...please?
> 
> This has been driving me nuts


Just a different material than porcelain, ceramic, or stone.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

sbrn33 said:


> In real life someone would be fired for something like that.


Well then I must be a ghost because its actually quite common here when doing "high end" resi towers when the powers that be make changes from button switches. It actually doesn't look bad either. I was actually not happy the first time I had to do it but in the end it looks good. Have done it with white cabinets using a white decora switch and white plate and it blends in and have done it with very dark brown wood cabinets using a brown colored switch and plate and it looked good there also. All about making it blend in


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

lighterup said:


> Will someone please bring me up to speed on wtf is
> a _Glass Title_?...please?
> 
> This has been driving me nuts


when they called Hillary Clinton the future president of the United States, that was a glass title. fortunately, she couldn't break the glass title ceiling.


----------

